
Vitamin D deficiency as a predictor of poor prognosis in patients with Covid-19 - InInteraction
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40618-020-01370-x
======
InInteraction
Eighty one percent of patients had hypovitaminosis D. Based on vitamin D
levels, the population was stratified into four groups: no hypovitaminosis D,
insufficiency, moderate deficiency, and severe deficiency. No differences
regarding demographic and clinical characteristics were found. A survival
analysis highlighted that, after 10 days of hospitalization, severe vitamin D
deficiency patients had a 50% mortality probability, while those with vitamin
D ≥ 10 ng/mL had a 5% mortality risk (p = 0.019). High prevalence of
hypovitaminosis D was found in COVID-19 patients with acute respiratory
failure, treated in a RICU. Patients with severe vitamin D deficiency had a
significantly higher mortality risk. Severe vitamin D deficiency may be a
marker of poor prognosis in these patients, suggesting that adjunctive
treatment might improve disease outcomes.

